# Bay Lake Tower studio and fireworks!



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

More pictures, these are of the fireworks taken from The Top of the World Lounge. The Top of the World Lounge is only accessible to DVC members staying at BLT on points and their guests. They strictly enforce this policy. Because of the limits, the lounge and the balcony do not get very crowded, only half of the railing on the balcony was taken up during the fireworks. Disney piped in the sound and BLT is enough closer to the park that you can actually hear the fireworks --- something that I missed when watching the fireworks from the California Grill. And I sure did not miss the Cali bill! 

This may be one of the best DVC perks ever!


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*Now the studio*

The kitchen:


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 16, 2010)

*the bathroom sink*

Yes --- it is directly across from the kitchen sink


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

*the bedroom*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

*view from patio*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

*the other half of the bathroom*

tub and water closet in separate room from the sink. Note that this bathroom is not as well situated as the hall bath in the one bedroom. It is truly a strange arrangement.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

*daytime view from Top of the World*


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

*Evening view from Top of the World*

Camera set on zoom for this one


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

*composite picture of studio bedroom*

It is really small:


----------



## Culli (Jun 17, 2010)

Nice pics can't wait for our next trip.  We loved the lounge too, kids had a blast.  BLT is nice but BCV and BWV is still our top choices for the EPCOT location.  My daughter loves BLT but I think that is becasue of the Mickey Mouse slide and the kids activities, oh and the ease of walking over to the contemporary resort.  

The one thing I hate about DVC is I love all the resorts and no matter which one I stay at I keep thinking hmmmmmmm should we go to "insert DVC resort here".


----------



## AnnaS (Jun 17, 2010)

Thank you for sharing your great pictures/view.  I have not stayed at BLT yet.  My dd has.  

I'm with Culli, so far I love each resort I have stayed at.  Each one is unique in it's own way/theme.  I can't wait to try them all.


----------



## jamstew (Jun 17, 2010)

I absolutely cannot wait for my first stay there in December! I toured the models, and I know I'm the exception, but I love the studio arrangement. It helps that I usually travel solo, I'm sure.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

jamstew said:


> I absolutely cannot wait for my first stay there in December! I toured the models, and I know I'm the exception, but I love the studio arrangement. It helps that I usually travel solo, I'm sure.



I think for a single person, the studio is perfect. There is a comfortable place to sit relax and read or watch TV. The storage would be ample for one person. 

I think that back to back sinks actually grew on me - just a little strange at first to go from a bathroom with no sink to a kitchen with two. 

I did not think that I would like the resort, but I ended up loving it!

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

Culli said:


> Nice pics can't wait for our next trip.  We loved the lounge too, kids had a blast.  BLT is nice but BCV and BWV is still our top choices for the EPCOT location.  My daughter loves BLT but I think that is becasue of the Mickey Mouse slide and the kids activities, oh and the ease of walking over to the contemporary resort.
> 
> The one thing I hate about DVC is I love all the resorts and no matter which one I stay at I keep thinking hmmmmmmm should we go to "insert DVC resort here".



The first part of our trip, we were in a one bedroom at BWV. I loved it there also. The location is great. We planned our park visits by where we were staying. We did lots of DHS and Epcot while at BWV and then did Magic Kingdom the three days that we were at BLT. It worked out great.

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jun 17, 2010)

AnnaS said:


> Thank you for sharing your great pictures/view.  I have not stayed at BLT yet.  My dd has.
> 
> I'm with Culli, so far I love each resort I have stayed at.  Each one is unique in it's own way/theme.  I can't wait to try them all.



There is certainly something to love about each of them. My DH's favorite is SSR. Mine is now a tie between OKW and BLT. I love the Epcot resorts also. And I love Wilderness Lodge too. So, I guess I do love them all.

I haven't been to Hilton Head nor Vero Beach, yet. But I am prepared to love them, too.

elaine


----------



## pefs65 (Jul 5, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> There is certainly something to love about each of them. My DH's favorite is SSR. Mine is now a tie between OKW and BLT. I love the Epcot resorts also. And I love Wilderness Lodge too. So, I guess I do love them all.
> 
> I haven't been to Hilton Head nor Vero Beach, yet. But I am prepared to love them, too.
> 
> elaine



Oh you just have to go to DVC HHI.
We were there  just last May and we had a blast. 
You will love it. 
Thank you for the pics.


----------



## chriskre (Jul 5, 2010)

Great pics.  Thanks for sharing.  

DVC is great no matter which resort.  Can't wait to see Alauni.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 11, 2010)

pefs65 said:


> Oh you just have to go to DVC HHI.
> We were there  just last May and we had a blast.
> You will love it.
> Thank you for the pics.



Ian loves taking pictures and really appreciates it when someone comments on them - so thank you for leaving a response.

Over on the mouseowners website, OttawaWendy left a great trip report about her trip to HHI. I have wanted to go to Hilton Head for years. Ian was never interested until I read him that report and showed him the pictures. He really got interested then. I think that we will love it!

elaine


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 11, 2010)

chriskre said:


> Great pics.  Thanks for sharing.
> 
> DVC is great no matter which resort.  Can't wait to see Alauni.



I can't wait to see Aulani, either. We will be going to Maui and Kauai next April. If we had even a layover in Honolulu, it would be worth taking a taxi to go see it. 

elaine


----------



## spiceycat (Jul 25, 2010)

Love your pictures!

BLT is great - my favorite. it is the reason I sold OKW for it. can't afford both OKW and BLT. so BLT won.

It is a fun place. You can ride the monrail over to Epcot - so it has easy access to both parks.

now the problem if you stayed for Illiuinations then the walk back to the monrail is real long..... you could be in your room at BCV or BWV by the time you reach the monrail.

of course the opposite is really true - you can be in your room at BLT sometimes even before the buses to BWV and BCV are ready to leave.

so also enjoy all the DVC resorts. AKL/V is really lovely.


----------



## mecllap (Jul 26, 2010)

glypnirsgirl said:


> Ian loves taking pictures and really appreciates it when someone comments on them - so thank you for leaving a response.
> 
> 
> 
> elaine



He does a great job -- the fireworks shot is really good, and i enjoyed the fish-eye 1br views on your other thread also (makes me want to get a camera that can do that -- but I don't want to go back to hauling around separate bodies and lenses -- or does he have a one-piece small digital that does that?).


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Jul 26, 2010)

mecllap said:


> He does a great job -- the fireworks shot is really good, and i enjoyed the fish-eye 1br views on your other thread also (makes me want to get a camera that can do that -- but I don't want to go back to hauling around separate bodies and lenses -- or does he have a one-piece small digital that does that?).



Thank you for commenting. He hauls around a whole case full of equipment to be able to take those shots. He uses a Canon Rebel E1-I and a 18 to 55 mm, the fisheye is a 15mm (also a Canon Lens) but that is on a full film camera.

elaine


----------



## ciscogizmo1 (Sep 12, 2010)

Okay... I'm now even more excited to stay there.  We have a room on 4th of July.  I think, I just might view the fireworks from the lounge.  How many guests can you bring with you?  I have friends going at the same time.  So, it would be 2 more adults and 2 more kids for a total of 8 people.


----------



## mecllap (Sep 13, 2010)

ciscogizmo1 said:


> Okay... I'm now even more excited to stay there.  We have a room on 4th of July.  I think, I just might view the fireworks from the lounge.  How many guests can you bring with you?  I have friends going at the same time.  So, it would be 2 more adults and 2 more kids for a total of 8 people.



That might be a popular night and you might have trouble bringing guests -- I think you technically have to have a KTTW card that says you are a DVC member and are staying at BLT (each person needs one, altho they may not check the kids).  I think it's easier to bring guests when they're not busy.


And you do get a much better view of the fireworks inside the park -- altho it's fun to see them from the TOTWLounge as well.  The music/sound track is also better in the park (at least the night I watched from TOTWL, I couldn't hear the sound track very well at all).


----------



## mecllap (Sep 13, 2010)

jamstew said:


> I absolutely cannot wait for my first stay there in December! I toured the models, and I know I'm the exception, but I love the studio arrangement. It helps that I usually travel solo, I'm sure.



Here's my perspective on the studio for one person.  I was not thrilled (except for the great balcony view I had -- even saw otters in the lake -- was rained out from seeing the fireworks from my balcony):  
http://www.disboards.com/showthread.php?t=2550790

I expect I will stay there again for a night or two, just because of the location -- but I was actually more comfortable in a couple of motel rooms I stayed in later in my trip.  (The way the bed and bathroom set-up is, doesn't work well for this LOL).


----------

